# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  لكل شئٍ اذا ما تم نقصان ؛؛؛ فلا يُغر بطيب العيش إنسان

## عبيدالله السالمي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*هذه القصيدة التاريخية التي قيلت في رثاء الاندلس للشاعر ابو البقاء الرندي صالح بن يزيد بعد سقوط غرناطة آخر معاقل المسلمين في الاندلس :*

*::: رثــــاء الأنـــدلـس*

*لـكل شـيءٍ إذا مـا تـم نقصانُ --- فـلا يُـغرُّ بـطيب العيش إنسانُ*

*هـي الأمـورُ كـما شاهدتها دُولٌ --- مَـن سَـرَّهُ زَمـنٌ ساءَتهُ أزمانُ*

*وهـذه الـدار لا تُـبقي على أحد --- ولا يـدوم عـلى حـالٍ لها شان*

*يُـمزق الـدهر حـتمًا كل سابغةٍ --- إذا نـبت مـشْرفيّاتٌ وخُـرصانُ*

*ويـنتضي كـلّ سيف للفناء ولوْ --- كـان ابنَ ذي يزَن والغمدَ غُمدان*

*أيـن الملوك ذَوو التيجان من يمنٍ --- وأيـن مـنهم أكـاليلٌ وتيجانُ ؟*

*وأيـن مـا شـاده شـدَّادُ في إرمٍ --- وأين ما ساسه في الفرس ساسانُ؟*

*وأيـن مـا حازه قارون من ذهب --- وأيـن عـادٌ وشـدادٌ وقحطانُ ؟*

*أتـى عـلى الـكُل أمر لا مَرد له --- حـتى قَـضَوا فكأن القوم ما كانوا*

*وصـار ما كان من مُلك ومن مَلِك --- كما حكى عن خيال الطّيفِ وسْنانُ*

*دارَ الـزّمانُ عـلى (دارا) وقاتِلِه --- وأمَّ كـسـرى فـما آواه إيـوانُ*

*كـأنما الصَّعب لم يسْهُل له سببُ --- يـومًا ولا مَـلكَ الـدُنيا سُـليمانُ*

*فـجائعُ الـدهر أنـواعٌ مُـنوَّعة --- ولـلـزمان مـسرّاتٌ وأحـزانُ*

*ولـلـحوادث سُـلـوان يـسهلها --- ومـا لـما حـلّ بالإسلام سُلوانُ*

*دهـى الـجزيرة أمرٌ لا عزاءَ له --- هـوى لـه أُحـدٌ وانـهدْ ثهلانُ*

*أصابها العينُ في الإسلام فارتزأتْ --- حـتى خَـلت مـنه أقطارٌ وبُلدانُ*

*فـاسأل(بلنسيةً) ما شأنُ(مُرسيةً) --- وأيـنَ(شـاطبةٌ) أمْ أيـنَ (جَيَّانُ)*

*وأيـن (قُـرطبة)ٌ دارُ الـعلوم فكم --- مـن عـالمٍ قـد سما فيها له شانُ*

*وأين (حْمص)ُ وما تحويه من نزهٍ --- ونـهرهُا الـعَذبُ فـياضٌ وملآنُ*

*قـواعدٌ كـنَّ أركـانَ الـبلاد فما --- عـسى الـبقاءُ إذا لـم تبقَ أركانُ*

*تـبكي الحنيفيةَ البيضاءُ من أسفٍ --- كـما بـكى لـفراق الإلفِ هيمانُ*

*عـلى ديـار مـن الإسلام خالية --- قـد أقـفرت ولـها بالكفر عُمرانُ*

*حيث المساجد قد صارت كنائسَ --- مافـيـهنَّ إلا نـواقيسٌ وصُـلبانُ*

*حتى المحاريبُ تبكي وهي جامدةٌ --- حـتى الـمنابرُ ترثي وهي عيدانُ*

*يـا غـافلاً وله في الدهرِ موعظةٌ --- إن كـنت فـي سِنَةٍ فالدهرُ يقظانُ*

*ومـاشيًا مـرحًا يـلهيه مـوطنهُ --- أبـعد حمصٍ تَغرُّ المرءَ أوطانُ ؟*

*تـلك الـمصيبةُ أنـستْ ما تقدمها --- ومـا لـها مع طولَ الدهرِ نسيانُ*

*يـا راكـبين عتاق الخيلِ ضامرةً --- كـأنها فـي مـجال السبقِ عقبانُ*

*وحـاملين سـيُوفَ الـهندِ مرهفةُ --- كـأنها فـي ظـلام الـنقع نيرانُ*

*وراتـعين وراء الـبحر في دعةٍ --- لـهم بـأوطانهم عـزٌّ وسـلطانُ*

*أعـندكم نـبأ مـن أهـل أندلسٍ --- فـقد سرى بحديثِ القومِ رُكبانُ ؟*

*كم يستغيث بنا المستضعفون وهم --- قـتلى وأسـرى فما يهتز إنسان؟*

*لمـاذا الـتقاُطع في الإسلام بينكمُ --- وأنـتمْ يـا عـبادَ الله إخـوانُ ؟*

*ألا نـفـوسٌ أبَّـياتٌ لـها هـممٌ --- أمـا عـلى الخيرِ أنصارٌ وأعوانُ*

*يـا مـن لـذلةِ قـومٍ بعدَ عزِّهمُ --- أحـال حـالهمْ جـورُ وطُـغيانُ*

*بـالأمس كـانوا ملوكًا في منازلهم --- والـيومَ هـم في بلاد الكفرِّ عُبدانُ*

*فـلو تـراهم حيارى لا دليل لهمْ --- عـليهمُ مـن ثـيابِ الـذلِ ألوانُ*

*ولـو رأيـتَ بـكاهُم عـندَ بيعهمُ --- لـهالكَ الأمـرُ واستهوتكَ أحزانُ*

*يـا ربَّ أمّ وطـفلٍ حـيلَ بينهما --- كـمـا تـفـرقَ أرواحٌ وأبـدانُ*

*وطفلةً مثل حسنِ الشمسِ إذ طلعت --- كـأنـما هي يـاقـوتٌ ومـرجـانُ*

*يـقودُها الـعلجُ لـلمكروه مكرهةً --- والـعينُ بـاكيةُ والـقلبُ حيرانُ*

*لـمثل هـذا يذوبُ القلبُ من كمدٍ --- إن كـان فـي القلبِ إسلامٌ وإيمانُ*
 





منقول

----------

